
In Its First Funding in 14 Years, 1Password Raises $200M Series A - adamfeldman
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/in-its-first-funding-in-14-years-1password-raises-200m-series-a-led-by-accel/
======
ghshephard
This isn't really a typical Venture funding, and is definitely not a "Series
A". Traditionally, at this point, 1Password would probably have just gone
Public, without any need for venture funding. But, why go to the hassle of
doing that when you can get most of the same benefits ($$$) without any of the
pain (public reporting, SOX, etc...).

The VCs at this point would be happy with a 3-4x return, because the risk is
minimal - companies at this level of maturity, profitability, market
dominance, and growth are highly unlikely to fail. So, if they picked up (for
arguments sake) 25% of the company, giving it pre-money valuation of $800mm,
all they really need to do over the next 3-4 years is build an $3.2B company,
which, given 1Password's dominance/quality of product - should be relatively
straightforward.

Their killer organic entry is: "Everyone" is already using them for personal
password management, which means cost of training/installation/use is trivial
to add the Enterprise element.

As a personal user, I consider 1Password the GitHub of password management -
sure, there are lots of GitHub competitors, and you can roll your own - but,
when there is one product that has completely nailed it - why bother going
with anyone else.

~~~
bernierocks
If you asked me about 1password a few years ago, I would agree with you. Ever
since they went to the cloud, I stopped using and recommending them to friends
and family.

I now use Keypss, which is free and doesn't require the cloud.

The only reason they went to the cloud is because most people were buying one
copy and sharing it with multiple people. It's a way for them to make more
money, which is fine, but I really don't think a cloud-based password solution
is necessary.

Edit: The 1password employees must be down voting me. It's ridiculous that I
get down voted for a specific opinion about the topic.

~~~
sagichmal
> Ever since they went to the cloud, I stopped using and recommending them to
> friends and family.

The _whole point_ of using a password manager is that the passwords I create
and use on my {desktop, laptop, work machine, phone} are immediately and
seamlessly available to me on all of the other platforms.

As far as I know it is Cloud integration which enables this absolutely
necessary and table-stakes functionality. Is that not true? Does e.g. Keepass
provide this essential functionality without a Cloud integration of some kind?

~~~
cj
1password had (maybe still has?) integrations with services like Dropbox where
your vault would be stored on a 3rd party service like Dropbox to achieve the
cross-device syncing your describing.

IMO this was the more secure implementation (assuming 1password was only
storing fully encrypted files on your 3rd party cloud preference) - even if
someone broke in your Dropbox, they can’t decrypt your passwords without your
master pass.

An end-to-end cloud solution provided natively by 1pass is much more user
friendly and easier, but requires putting an order of magnitude more trust in
1password’s security architecture (which of course is closed source).

~~~
luhn
The fundamentals are still the same, everything is encrypted with your master
password before being sent to 1Password's cloud. So even if someone
infiltrates 1Password's storage, all they get is encrypted files, same with
Dropbox.

~~~
cj
If that’s true, than the point I made about better security with Dropbox is
moot.

As an end user, it’s abundantly clear that all encryption/decryption is done
locally when using the Dropbox integration since you can see the files
directly in your Dropbox. I guess I didn’t make the same assumption about the
1pass cloud service for some reason.

------
tolmasky
1Password needs to rename their service. I have told non-technical people "oh
you should really use 1Password", have have them respond "Oh I do!", only to
later find out they meant they use "one password" for every service, the exact
opposite of the right thing to do! It is seriously some "Who's on
First?"-level bullshit that leads me to have to be incredibly meticulous and
careful when recommending their product.

Imagine naming your product "'password'-as-your-password" then telling people
"Oh you should really try using 'password'-as-your-password!".

~~~
tumblen
Great point that I hadn't thought of, but is so true! It communicates ok in
text, but verbally not well at all.

Maybe they can rebrand to "123456"

~~~
fred_is_fred
They should call it hunter2 of course.

~~~
caleb-allen
How would you pronounce that? "star star star, star star star star"?

------
scott_s
Am I the only one who considers this a good thing?

I recently started using 1Password, and I love it. I finally jumped in because
a colleague gave it glowing praise _and_ my company gave us corporate
accounts. After using it for a week through my company account, I created a
separate personal account for myself. I happily pay a monthly subscription
because it is a service I benefit from daily. It also lets me neatly manage
personal and company accounts easily, from the same interface, while still
keeping the vaults separate.

I see this as a good thing because _someone_ will become the password manager
for large companies, and that someone will likely become _the_ password
manager. I'm glad to see it's likely to become a service that I think is a
good one.

I understand people are worried that the personal use will suffer, but I don't
see how. (I understand _why_ people say that - less emphasis on a smaller
market - but I don't see _how_ since the corporate offering is basically the
same thing as the personal one, to an individual user.)

~~~
swozey
> Am I the only one who considers this a good thing?

This company over the years has, multiple times, basically ripped the rug out
from under its users (moving to online vaults, hiding native app, switching
from a single fee to monthly charge) so I really don't see it as a positive.

From comments in here it seems like they'll be focusing on Enterprise. That
just leads me to assume they'll listen to consumer feedback even less.

~~~
skinnymuch
Aren’t all your examples things that happened at the same time or basically
because of one shift? The switch to being a SaaS? So that’s just one time
really. The events may be spread out a bit, but it’s really just one event to
me.

~~~
streblo
You're correct that these changes all happened contiguously. The "multiple
times" argument isn't very accurate.

------
callumprentice
I've been a customer for 10 years (coincidentally, I checked email and I
downloaded it from the iOS app store 10 years today) and very happy. The two
things I'd love for them to fix are:

1/ Make the Windows version feel more like the macOS one. I switch between the
two OS's all the time and it always feels jarring to open the Windows one
after using the other.

2/ Add an option to cache everything locally. My phone has plenty of storage
and there have been a few times where I have been with cell service or wifi
and unable to pull down a document or credential I have stored there.

Mostly though I love it and can't imagine what life must have been like before
password managers.

~~~
ble52
Personally I like that macOS and Windows apps are different. Those are two
different platforms, with their own design paradigms, human interface
guidelines, etc. They should have different versions, tailored specifically
for the OS they're running on. I don't like apps, usually Electron- or
something like that-based, that are exactly the same on all platforms, because
they feel out of place on all of them, IMHO.

~~~
dawnerd
Thats fine and all but there's some things the windows app just doesn't do or
do well at all compared to mac. Searching is one of them, along with being
able to use 1pass x with the desktop app for auth.

I'm just amazed that they have so many employees yet their window and browser
apps are still really lacking.

Side nitpick: it's annoying that they're moving to 1Password X. I really don't
want to run the desktop app AND an independent version in my browser. It's not
as bad on mac since it can communicate with the desktop app to unlock, but on
windows... ugh.

~~~
acjohnson55
I use the desktop app and browser companion extension on both Mac and Windows.
AFAIK, it's not going anywhere, even though they are promoting 1PasswordX
pretty heavily.

~~~
dawnerd
I know they're keeping it around but when you ask for a feature/bug report
they push over to 1pass x, pretty defensively too.

------
tnorthcutt
As a long-time user of 1Password, this is worrying. I hope this turns out
well, but I’m not optimistic.

~~~
wtmt
You could try Bitwarden.

------
swozey
I feel like I've spent an absolute fortune on 1password over the last decade.
I'm pretty sure it was, what, $70 when I got it 6+ years ago? Now I'm paying
monthly (2.99 or 4.99/mo x .. 3-5 years?) which is pretty ironic considering a
lot of us initially left LastPass to go to 1pass because it was 100% offline
(I'm aware you can do local vaults still). At least the QOL updates have been
coming faster lately, especially with Android.

Anyway, very curious what this means. I'm sure there's a ton of features I've
not thought about in years it could use (like LastPass's IP/region blocks) but
1password has never felt like it was a fast moving feature company. Maybe this
will get us that.

~~~
gtf21
Very frustratingly, there's no Linux client and they recommend 1PasswordX for
Linux users, which doesn't allow offline vaults, pretty sure it _requires_
1Password's online service.

~~~
capableweb
It also does not allow you to export, so unless you're willing/can use the
osx/windows version, you won't be able to migrate away from it. I personally
solved this by writing a short bash script that uses the 1password cli client
to dump the json of everything for my backups.

~~~
benhurmarcel
What is the draw to pay a subscription for a product that you have to write
scripts to use, when there are free/open-source alternatives that offer a full
client (like KeepassXC)?

~~~
capableweb
I pay for 1Password to have the sync to work between Android, Ubuntu, Arch
Linux, Windows and macOS which is the systems I usually use. KeepassXC and
alternatives mention nothing about syncing passwords or tells users to self-
host their syncing. I'd rather pay a company to do that for me, at least
because they will probably be able to do and maintain that setup better than
me.

Although, it does carry the trade off of me being reliant on a third-party for
my password-sync and that I have to pay. Currently it's worth it for me.

~~~
benhurmarcel
Bitwarden offers sync and have a Linux client.

I currently use KeepassXC hosted on Dropbox, which takes care of the sync for
free. And mobile apps like Keepassium or Strongbox integrate them directly.

------
aljungberg
This may become another example of a good company catering well to a specific
niche, then taking on money until they are unable to cater well to their
original niche anymore.

Solving a specific problem well in a market worth $X is not compatible with
taking 10 * $X in funding — you will be forced to start doing something else
so you can make ROI. Along the way you’ll probably alienate your existing
market by price gouging (like switching to a subscription based service model
for a simple app), so there won’t be any turning back either.

~~~
journalctl
So what you’re saying is someone had better start working on a competing
password manager today.

~~~
toomuchtodo
There are several competing password managers today of course! My take is that
like Dropbox (disclaimer: paying Dropbox customer until iCloud Files is just a
bit better), this is a feature, not a product (unless you need team or cross
platform functionality, but for teams you should probably be enterprise grade
with SSO instead of sharing creds).

I'd switch from BitWarden to a native Apple solution the moment the Keychain
UX reached parity with BitWarden, n=1.

~~~
nytesky
Why or why is Apple keychain so limited.

It is strictly for website address/passwords, so doesn't work for a more
diverse robust security password manager.

And the sync is very flaky (when I create items within the setting
application, they don't show up on my phone). And its multi steps to simply
launch keychain since its not a true native app on MacOS nor iOS.

~~~
lotsofpulp
I like that keychain is limited, at least it makes me feel like there’s fewer
possible vulnerabilities.

KeepassX and minikeepass on iOS are my go to for secure notes. I don’t see the
need for super convenience with my credentials, I’m willing to do some work to
access them.

Either way, I’m not handing over a database of login info to a SaaS company.
Might make sense for large companies though.

~~~
therealx
Except it's not limited? Have you ever opened "Keychain Access" on your Mac?

~~~
lotsofpulp
No! Wow, didn’t know it had more capabilities. But I use keepassX as it’s
easier to create shared databases.

------
gtf21
I hope this isn't a bad sign for the future of 1Password. I've been a customer
as a consumer for about ten years, and my team has been using it for four
years.

The nice thing about them is that they have always had a great consumer
product (and the teams product has also been excellent). Since they didn't
_need_ to take on the funding, I wonder if having a fund on board will result
in focussing on the wrong things (e.g. growth-at-all-costs).

~~~
CPLX
Wanted to piggyback on this thread since I've been thinking about using a
password manager for awhile and have never gotten around to it.

What's the best service level for 1password for a small office, like 10 people
or so, that want to just share basic passwords for things like social media
accounts, mailchimp login, adobe password, and stuff like that?

~~~
roustem
Thank you for asking! 1Password Teams is the best option for smaller teams:
[https://1password.com/teams/](https://1password.com/teams/)

You can always change it to 1Password Business later if you need more
permission controls, user groups, etc.

If you need help with anything, please get in touch with our business team:
business@1password.com

------
simongr3dal
Seems like a very weird thing for them to do.

The article mentions all the things that 1password succeeded in doing on its
own: bootstraping themselves, shifted their product to focus on subscriptions,
even made their product work well with more enterprise-y needs. All while
working out pretty well financially.

And now they need capital funding. For what? The quotes in the article seems
to say that a developing a go-to-market strategy and hiring a sales team to do
telemarketing requires 200M.

~~~
yborg
They don't need the money, I assume this is a CEO/founder cash-out. They have
an established revenue stream, and have established an enterprise presence,
they will be an attractive acquisition target. There's so much VC money
floating around that a sure bet like this can attract that kind of money, and
who would turn it down?

I'm still on the pre-subscription 1Pass and kudos to them that it still works,
but like Dropbox this will become an enterprise service that will be too
expensive for consumers. The good news is that password managers are now
effectively a commodity, like cloud storage, so there are plenty of options.

~~~
thesimon
[https://www.theglobeandmail.com/business/article-the-
secret-...](https://www.theglobeandmail.com/business/article-the-secret-is-
out-torontos-1password-raises-200-million-led-by-us/)

Indeed it seems like only like $70mio go into the company, rest is cashout.

------
swlkr
I moved away from 1password when they switched from license to subscription
pricing.

There's nothing wrong with subscription pricing, especially when paired with
cloud syncing. Bandwidth and cloud storage aren't free and the app is
definitely worth the $2.99/mo.

It was a great move for them, just not for me since I don't sync my passwords
over the cloud.

~~~
bashy
I believe they still support buying a single license from within the app.

~~~
chucktorres
The process is increasingly convoluted to figure out. I'm still clinging on to
their 1Password 6 license and it's now broken in Safari on Catalina. Life goes
on.

~~~
ping_pong
it's also broken on all Windows, and for Chrome on Mac. I also have my
1Password 6 license using Dropbox to sync and I just cut and paste my
passwords now. I don't want to pay subscription since I paid $80 already for
something that doesn't substantially change.

~~~
abendy
I use v6 on Mac/Chrome and it works as expected. When did it stop working for
you? And have you found a work around? I'm dreading the day this stops
working. I'll probably bail on this company if they prevent me from using
software that I have paid for unless I upgrade.

~~~
therealx
You can't expect them to keep updating old versions to work with new operating
systems. I agree they should not turn off old versions, but thats not whats
happening.

------
joshmn
I'm happy for them, but I'm worried about what this means for the product and
its future. They now need to hit $1BB or die trying. And most of the time that
means die.

Maybe they might have some life-changing enterprise thing up their sleeves. I
don't know. We don't know. I'm wishing them well, I just am bracing for
impact.

~~~
AmericanChopper
> They now need to hit $1BB or die trying

What are you basing this off exactly? The only case where failing to hit
valuation targets can kill a company, is when the company is reliant on
continued funding to operate. A profitable company is free to disappoint it's
investors in any way it chooses.

~~~
gruez
>A profitable company is free to disappoint it's investors in any way it
chooses.

...until those investors are not satisfied with those low returns, and
installs a new board/executive focused on milking their existing customers.

~~~
AmericanChopper
I didn’t read that Accel had acquired a controlling stake. Can you point me to
the source that makes that claim?

~~~
gruez
"Accel" wasn't even mentioned in my original comment. Quit putting words in my
mouth.

~~~
AmericanChopper
You said:

> They now need to hit $1BB or die trying

And alluded to “those investors” being able to take over management of the
company.

As 1Password is already profitable, and has not been acquired, I’m just trying
to figure out what reason you have to make those claims.

~~~
gruez
>You said:

>> They now need to hit $1BB or die trying

I didn't, actually. Note the usernames. My reply was regarding the more
blanket statement of

>A profitable company is free to disappoint it's investors in any way it
chooses.

Also, it's not too unreasonable to assume that a controlling stake was
obtained considering that the article said "[this is] a gigantic Series A even
by today’s standards", and "The company declined to provide its valuation".
Elsewhere in the comments someone mentioned that almost 2/3rds of the money
was a "cash-out", rather than an investment to the company. Both statements
suggest that a large stake was acquired.

~~~
AmericanChopper
I see, so the discussion has simply devolved into pointless generalities.

I don’t see any sources claiming the company has been acquired (other HN
comments don’t count), even if it was I haven’t seen any evidence that the
investors are interested in undermining the sustainability of the business
model.

All of the doom and gloom comments in this thread are completely
unsubstantiated, and seem to be mostly based on misunderstandings of how
businesses actually operate. A company reliant on funding to operate needs to
be very concerned with its valuation, a profitable company doesn’t to be to
anywhere near the same level. Comments that amount to nothing more than “VC
bad” should probably not get a free pass in a community supposedly devoted to
“gratif[ying] one's intellectual curiosity”.

------
vikingcaffiene
Ugh. I have been a happy paying customer for many years now. I went all in on
1p specifically because they didn't do shit like this. When a CEO says things
like "we need to grow aggressively" I hear "we need to find ways to foist new
trash features no one asked for upon our users and then ignore them to get the
big enterprise bucks". Time after time I see great products get ruined by that
mindset. See Dropbox. See Evernote.

There are open source solutions that are nearly as good as 1p. I guess its
time to start evaluating. Man I _just_ got my partner to starting using 1p
too...

~~~
stevenjohns
Check out Bitwarden. This[0] event sealed the deal for me that I wouldn't use
1Password again, and Bitwarden was a great alternative.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20417832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20417832)

~~~
stevewodil
Will add that my experience using Bitwarden has been nothing but positive so
far! Happy with the product.

We are also considering using Bitwarden for Business at my company

------
noja
Why? They're not cheap as it is. What's the extra cash for?

Edit: they have 174 staff!

~~~
ska
"growth" of course. Which, in context, probably doesn't mean good things.

------
atonse
Why? I mean, by all means they've always felt like a true bootstrapping
success story (I'm a happy 1Password customer for many years). Why take
funding and give up control of your company to an outsider now?

~~~
dajonker
Because you can cash millions so you'll never have to work again for the rest
of your life?

~~~
toomuchtodo
You're not wrong. If the friction is low, user harm is minimal because they
can move easily (the import from 1Password to Bitwarden was painless), and
you're just burning someone else's VC dollars, I ain't even mad. No extra
credit for making life harder than it has to be.

------
missU1P
Yet another sustainable and useful business that'll be undone by Venture
Capital. They've had sustainable growth with the support of paying customers
who truly love the product, and now they'll be on the path to 100x and/or bust
in <5 years.

I hope they'll re-release the standalone version before the last person out
switches off the servers.

~~~
kgraves
Those looking into a password manager solution dodged a bullet.

------
dewey
I can only hope that this doesn't have any bad impact on the consumer product.
I'm using it since its first version when it was a Mac only password manager
without any cloud integration.

------
httpsterio
I've been using a password manager for almost 10 years now and on the
enterprise side there's really none that competes with 1pass. They had some
security issues like with their Jira being misconfigured and open to the
public, but their marketing and imago is built around them taking security
very seriously (for obvious reasons).

personally though, I don't use their offering outside of my work context.
Currently, I think bitwarden is maybe the best platform for consumers as its
open source, audited by proper security companies and generally very open. I
roll with my self-hosted version and I've been nothing but amazed on how good
it is to use, even on mobile. Lastpass had way more usability issues (like
being totally broken at first on Firefox when they came out with
webextensions) and bitwarden's mobile app is at least as good as the one's
you'd normally have to pay for. Strong recommendation for bitwarden.

~~~
freeAgent
I'd say Okta is pretty much the standard corporate "password manager" (SSO)
solution. I'm a consultant and probably half of my (very large) clients use
Okta.

------
kgraves
Products that take in VC funding (at any stage) never ends well for the
company or consumers.

Such a shame 1Password caved in.

~~~
switz
I'm no champion of VC backed business, but this is an absurd statement.

~~~
kgraves
Why? I am genuinely curious.

~~~
switz
There are countless examples of successful businesses (and products, if that's
your point of emphasis) that have raised VC, both from a company and consumer
standpoint.

VC _can_ corrupt product, and I have intentionally avoided VC funding for my
products, but to say it "never ends well" is just hyperbole.

------
streblo
Disappointed to see so much negativity in this thread. Password management is
still an unsolved problem in most peoples lives. Think of your parents - are
they using a good digital password manager, or do they still have a bunch of
sticky notes with their passwords written out on them? Wouldn't it be better
if they were using a password manager? Most people I know, especially the ones
that aren't tech savvy, won't use a password manager until the UX and product
experience are nailed. So far, 1Password is the only password management
product I see making progress in that direction.

People complained when they upped their prices and moved to a cloud model (and
in all fairness that transition wasn't handled perfectly), but honestly, the
product is now way better, works on more platforms, and is totally seamless. I
hope they use the investment money to continue to make the product better and
to get it into more people's hands.

~~~
AlexandrB
> but honestly, the product is now way better

It is not. 1Password 7 for Mac is a UX regression IMHO. Most of my common
workflows have become more clunky. There's useless UI elements I can't get rid
of taking up prime real estate (Watchtower). And, while this is subjective, I
think it's also uglier than 1Password 6.

------
classified
I immediately thought this is the worst possible news about 1Password. In
order to let the investors cash in, they'll ruin a good product or pivot
completely, like selling online ads.

~~~
kgraves
Agreed, to be honest, I was considering them as a password manager for my
personal needs, now I am unsure about trusting them with this announcement.

------
eternalny1
How does 1Password compare to Firefox Lockwise?

I am using Lockwise and it uses the same technology and cross-platform sync.
Since I already use Firefox this is a no-brainer to me, and it's free.

Is there an advantage to 1Password over Lockwise?

~~~
ymolodtsov
Lockwise isn’t very polished in terms of UI. It doesn’t have 2FA support, it
doesn't check if your passwords are good and different.

You also don’t have desktop apps in case you open an app that doesn’t support
your password manager.

------
danShumway
I'm in the process of convincing a business I'm working with to start using
1Password for all of our password management.

I really hope this story isn't the first warning sign that the decision was a
mistake.

~~~
TheTaytay
I think that the business use case will become their sweet spot...

------
mattmar96
Get ready for a new round of monetization.

------
jeena
I never really understood the appeal of 1Password, why would you send all your
passwords to a 3rd party where you can't even read the source code?

I'm using KeePassXC in combination with Syncthing, everything is hosted by me
and without the need of any cloud. Am I missing something, or is it just the
convinience of one package?

~~~
otachack
I have a similar setup and yes, I believe it's a convenience thing. Imagine
teaching your non-technical family member how to manage your setup.

------
trollied
Definitely waiting for Apple to buy them & integrate into macOS/iOS/iPadOS.

Apple use 1Password themselves.

~~~
Svoka
FYI, all password managers are integrated into iOS

------
mssun
For those who have concern about security, pass
([https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)) is a good
alternative. It supports many clients like Pass for iOS
([https://github.com/mssun/passforios](https://github.com/mssun/passforios)),
Password Store Android ([https://github.com/android-password-store/Android-
Password-S...](https://github.com/android-password-store/Android-Password-
Store)). The good thing is that all are open source.

------
jshaqaw
I bought 1Password years ago but balked at a subscription (I pay for tons of
subscription software products - this one just didn't feel worth it). Now I
pretty much just use MacOS keychain. What am I missing that would lure me
back?

------
forrestthewoods
I quit 1Password for Bitwarden. I don’t need to pay $5 a month to store a 10kb
database file in the cloud.

I had a paid app that worked fine. But they tried really really hard to force
you into subscription service. Thanks but no thanks.

------
pertymcpert
Can someone explain what 1Password gives that iCloud Keychain doesn’t? Is it
just the cross platform thing?

Because I use iPhone and Mac and iCloud Keychain works really well, I don’t
even think about it.

~~~
syntheticcdo
For me, 2FA tokens and easy shared vaults.

~~~
alpb
It's actually not recommended to keep your 2FA tokens and passwords at the
same place (i.e. your 1Password vault). The whole point of 2FA is the
separation (something you _know_ and something you _have_).

------
anon9001
IMO the biggest threat to 1Password is Yubico. Webauthn already works, all
that's missing is the adoption.

In the not-so-distant future, the idea of password management will be
laughable.

------
Deimorz
Official blog posts:

* 1Password: [https://blog.1password.com/accel-partnership/](https://blog.1password.com/accel-partnership/)

* Accel: [https://www.accel.com/interests/OurSeriesAIn1Password](https://www.accel.com/interests/OurSeriesAIn1Password)

------
m0zg
Just goes to show that how you sell stuff dominates _what_ you sell. 1Password
is a relatively primitive CRUD app with multiple $0 competitors (I moved off
it to Bitwarden, which is ugly, but works fine). And yet they have (judging by
the amount raised) at least tens of millions of paying customers, if not
hundreds of millions.

------
nytesky
Password managers are still very clunky, and only part of a broader personal
cyber security landscape.

I hope they are working towards a more holistic approach for personal security
(encrypted drives, cloud backup, monitoring, most things are still very
difficult for anyone but prosumer to manager).

------
Thorentis
KeePass + Dropbox is my preferred option. No centralised access to my
passwords, available across all devices. There is a great KeePass app on
Android that auto syncs with a file in Dropbox, and all my machines obviously
just access it via the Dropbox folder. Entirely free.

~~~
Sendotsh
Yup I've been using KeePass + OneDrive (and duplicated to my NAS) on all my
devices, across all major OSes, for years now. Never had a single issue and
love that it's open source with a selection of clients to choose from.

You can also keep your password database offline (airgapped network, USB
key/drive, remote/offline devices), and having control of the client +
database means you know you can still access those same passwords a decade
from now.

------
samgranieri
I'm really happy for them. I've been using them for almost a decade, since I
saw a weird looking icon in Geoffrey Grosenbach's broswer in his PeepCode
tutorials and found out it's a password manager.

This app is a huge part of my day and I'm happy to evangelize it.

------
murat124
I love 1Password and I used it after I migrated from the terrible LastPass.
But I'm happy with password-store/GPG/Github priv repo solution and definitely
not going to pay for a mo/yr subscription. Good luck to them though.

------
arminiusreturns
I can't wait for someone to do web based enterprise password management right,
because almost no one has yet. I'm still over here clinging to my keepassxc
like a life-raft after the Titanic.

------
botswana99
I bet the founding team took half of the 200M and put it in their personal
bank accounts.

This is called a secondary.

After so many years I am happy for them. But some people think this practice
is a sketchy

WDYT?

~~~
darawk
Seems fine to me. They sold some equity, nothing wrong with that.

------
dclaw
I'm laughing at all these people saying they've paid them money already. WOW.
There are completely free alternatives.
[https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/) for instance,
which has clients and/or client integrations for all platforms and is
completely FOSS.

Sorry, but your passwords are some VCs property now, and how/where you
use/access them from are a business metric to be sold.

------
edwinyzh
Congratulations! If i remember it correct, it's written in Delphi, the best
desktop development tool for Windows.

------
pgt
What are good alternatives to 1Password?

~~~
swozey
Bitwarden will be the most recommended. I tried it to move off of 1password a
few months ago, there was a time where 1password kept breaking the extension
in every OS I was using. I can't remember exactly what was missing but there
were several things I was used to in 1password that weren't available in
bitwarden that made it feel clunkier to me.

It's UI is definitely the closest you'll get to 1pass. I think a big reason I
couldn't use it was the Android app is built off Electron and doesn't
currently support Android fingerprinting.. So I'd have to fingerprint into
1pass to grab my Bitwarden pass..

edit: Err on my part, it's missing TouchID in OSX
[https://community.bitwarden.com/t/touch-id-support-for-
macos...](https://community.bitwarden.com/t/touch-id-support-for-
macos/568?page=2)

~~~
nytesky
How mature is Bitwarden? I know its open source, but IIRC the business address
for Bitwarden is a random house in Jacksonville, Florida? And that was only
found on Reddit or something.

If its open source thats great, but most people are not building the clients
for iOS and MacOS at home. We trust the builds that they host to be true to
the source.

1password lists its physical address on its home page (and I think every
page).

Lastpass is part of Logmein, an established tech company in Boston.

I'm very wary of a password manager trojan horse, similar to the Kaspersky
incident.

~~~
Deimorz
As far as I know, Bitwarden is a one-person company run by a guy who lives in
Jacksonville, Florida. So the business address being a random house there
would be exactly what I'd expect.

~~~
nytesky
I guess it would be nice to have some background on him then, so we can be
sure its not a front.

I would expect he actually reads Hacker News, so please provide us your
backstory, much appreciated.

~~~
jorvi
AFAIK he is involved in one of the BSDs (free or open) in some capacity, so
you're not putting your security in the hands of some random Joe NPMbro

------
HugoDaniel
How Will they adapt if something like webauthn or any other passwordless tech
catches up ?

------
chadlavi
I thought Apple had bought them? Am I thinking of a different password
management app?

~~~
tw04
No, they just purchased a corporate license which people assumed was an
indication Apple would eventually acquire them.

[https://bgr.com/2018/07/10/apple-1password-acquisition-
deal/](https://bgr.com/2018/07/10/apple-1password-acquisition-deal/)

~~~
chadlavi
Aha! Thanks. Thought I was going crazy for a bit there.

------
te_chris
Priming for a sale to GAFAM huh? Surely it's cheaper just to sell...

------
kevinherron
Well that’s disappointing.

~~~
vntok
Another way to look at it is it's a huge success and kudos to the team.

------
jeffdavis
Great. Now the company I trust my secrets with needs hyper-growth.

------
neighbour
Just curious, why would anyone use this over Bitwarden?

------
s09dfhks
i fear that if they go public, the service will just turn into a cash grab

------
sys_64738
EnPass is my replacement.

------
tootahe45
Serious question: why does an already-built password manager need 200m?

------
mensetmanusman
It’s somewhat a risk, Apple is trying to Sherlock password management.

------
subdane
Rhymes with Github

------
endorphone
1Password almost makes me feel like I'm in the Truman Show or something.

It's a company whose founders live in my small hometown and keeps appearing in
my life in the most disconnected ways (despite living hours away). Just
recently my sister-in-law was hired to the company. All along I'm super
impressed by their model and great culture, but at the same time believing
that it's -- in the words of Steve Jobs -- a feature and not a product.

Fantastic to see them doing so well.

~~~
greedo
It is a feature in many ways, but its cross-platform nature is what protects
it from competitors like iCloud and Google's password sync.

------
auslander
Security slip-ups in 1Password and other

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/28/flaws_in_password_m...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/28/flaws_in_password_management_apps/)

